# Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz dsdt

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Kann mir jemand mit einem o.g. Prozessor und funktionierendem Speedstep/ acpi Frequenzverhalten seine DSDT-Tabelle zukommen lassen?

```
cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dat
```

 und die dsdt.dat an mich.

MfG

PS: Bevor sich irgendwelche Krümelkacker melden: Ja ich habe den Thread in verschiedenen Foren aufgemacht. Ich habe die Hoffnung so vielleicht 2 Tabellen zum Vergleich zu bekommen.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Mar 20, 2008 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Dir ist aber schon klar das die DSDT vom Mainboard kommt und nicht von der CPU, oder?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich brauche den Teil, der die CPU betrifft. Der fehlt bei mir. Ich wollte versuchen den Teil zu ergänzen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt 2 dsdt.dat von Usern, die den gleichen Prozessor nutzen. 

```
iasl -d dsdt.dat
```

```
cat dsdt.dsl | grep Processor

        Processor (CPU0, 0x01, 0x00000410, 0x06) {}

        Processor (CPU1, 0x02, 0x00000410, 0x06) {}

        Processor (CPU2, 0x03, 0x00000410, 0x06) {}

        Processor (CPU3, 0x04, 0x00000410, 0x06) {}
```

 Bei beiden die gleiche Ausgabe. Weiß jemand, ob es ausreicht, wenn ich in meiner Tabelle

```
        Processor (\_PR.CPU0, 0x00, 0x00000000, 0x00) {}

        Processor (\_PR.CPU1, 0x01, 0x00000000, 0x00) {}

        Processor (\_PR.CPU2, 0x02, 0x00000000, 0x00) {}

        Processor (\_PR.CPU3, 0x03, 0x00000000, 0x00) {}
```

 durch obigen Eintrag ersetzte?

----------

